# Natural BB's pics....



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Guys, am interested in seeing progress pics of the 'natural' BBs on here.

I want to see what is capable without gear. I don't mean to single people out, its just interesting to see how far people have come without using roids. I could be doing with some inspiration.

Stick up a couple of pics and let us know how long uve been training

:thumbup1:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I need to take some pics to stick in to a progress log, so when i do i'll post them on here. My avi is a bit old as I'm now in a bit better shape but its somewhere close.

I've been training for 7 years, but achieved most of my gains in the first 3.

I think there are other threads like this doing the rounds.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's me last year competing Prolab Classic 2007 Natural. Took me 8 years to decide i wanted to compete.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Geo said:


> Here's me last year competing Prolab Classic 2007 Natural. 8 Years before i stepped on Stage


fcuk me the organisers were patient, i would have gone home

To the original poster

Have a look at jon harris, rob hope, chri nsubuga for some pics


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> fcuk me the organisers were patient, i would have gone home
> 
> To the original poster
> 
> Have a look at jon harris, rob hope, chri nsubuga for some pics


ha ha, what i ment was it took me 8 years to to finally have the balls to compete. Now edited. hehe.

Geo


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

some quality physique there geo. :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> fcuk me the organisers were patient, i would have gone home
> 
> To the original poster
> 
> Have a look at jon harris, rob hope, chri nsubuga for some pics


Chri nsubuga










Rob Hope










Jon Harris










Impressive results.... Cheers for the names LS. Impressed with what can be done though what's the life like in terms of anything other than diet/training.


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Try searching for layne norton, he a very good natural bodybuilder!


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

holey ****!!! i really had no idea such physiques were possible without gear! lol

much respect geo and muss, u both look awesome!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

does any one no, how often these guys get tested?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Robleerob said:


> holey ****!!! i really had no idea such physiques were possible without gear! lol
> 
> much respect geo and muss, u both look awesome!


One: They COMPETE in a natural organisation it does not mean they are natural:rolleyes:

Two: They have elite genetics especially that Rob Hope fella 99.9% of the population can not look like that even with steriods sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So if I take loads of steroids, HGH and slin till I'm about 260 pounds. Then when everything is out and cant detect it I enter a show. Am I natural?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Con said:


> One: They COMPETE in a natural organisation it does not mean they are natural:rolleyes:
> 
> Two: They have elite genetics especially that Rob Hope fella 99.9% of the population can not look like that even with steriods sorry to burst your bubble.


thats wot i ment but in a more sutle way:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> thats wot i ment but in a more sutle way:rolleyes:


I cant be subtle its against my religion:rolleyes:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

This one might get messy, Or big can of worms opened, how do you know, if someone is Natural, like Tainted Soul said, after everthing is out, they can compete in the BNBF.

Geo


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i remeber paul s saying a few weeks ago about the guy in his gym who used gear for several years , got a good solid base to his physique then moved to aus. Competed in a natural show and is now a pro!!

So as u can see no one really knows, i guess you take people on face value.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

But being in the bnbf you also have to hope that your not selected for off season tests that are done aswell and npa you have to be life time drug free and if you compete in the finals for the bnbf you have to pass a lie detector test and each class winner takes a urine test and they maybe introducing blood tests

bnbf 3rd novice welsh and

npa runner up under 78kg


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

yea but how many out of seasion tests get done as a percentage of the membership? I would guess its a tiny fraction of the total members. Even then you would be so unlucky to get nabbed its not true.

"DOH SHOULDNT HAVE USED DECA!"


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Chri nsubuga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one mate for sticking them up


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

but people do and not all members compete.i know my status cheats will be cheats no matter.just wish that so many werent so anti natural on this thread. Some people can achieve good level conditioning and mass and be NATURAL believe it or not


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

In several huge on-line surveys, where people were anonymous, only 25% of people in the BBing community were taking steroids.

Not everyone wants to use steroids.

This is a pretty serious gear head board, so I suppose you would all think that everyone is taking steroids.

There is this thing that some people have called integrity and being honest.

I think that some of you think automatically about cheating (as this always comes up when a natural thread goes up), says more about you than any of the bodybuilders that have been shown.

I love what Dr. Colker has said 'If you don't think you can build a great physique without the use of steroids, then you never will'.

That being said, there are tell tale signs someone is geared

1. Usually shoulders and traps are smaller, they don't have that exagerated 'rounded' cannonball delts or big traps

2. There are changes in men's faces as well, the nose broadens a bit, jaw thickens

3. Natural muscle 'pops' more when flexed, so a nattie may not look as impressive as an enhanced athlete until they flex.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> nice one mate for sticking them up


 Not a case of sticking up for them more knowing that I know what I have achieved and how. They know they passed the tests etc and alun davies for eg I know exactly what he went through to achieve his condition and from what Ive been told trust me gear or no gear etc it was pure punishment. Plus if you look at pics of rob hope and chris n you will realise they didnt ALWAYS LOOK THAT AMAZING yes mr hope has always had the huge arms but years on untouchable.Also I dont know why these threads are created etc,as at the end of the day the sports bodybuilding YOU STEP ON STAGE SOFT NO CONDITION ETC NATURAL OR NOT YOU DONT GET NOWHERE.BIG NO CONDITION ON STAGE AGAINST RIPPED SMALLER RIPPED SMALLER WINS.So in any circumstance you have to get it right(condition that is) gear growth etc wont mean nought if your condition is of


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> In several huge on-line surveys, where people were anonymous, only 25% of people in the BBing community were taking steroids.


Oh yeah about 50% of the other people walk into supplument stores and buy tren500 epistane superdrol mass tabs pheraphlex 1md 1hd halodrol and every other steriod that can be legally bought........but if its legal it cant be a steriod right??!?! WRONG!

I work in a local nutrition store and every day i have about ten different people who look like they dont even know what heavy lifting is coming in and buying these drugs while making some comment like "lay off the hormones" to me:rolleyes: :thumb:

Golden man i havent seen any one anti natural bodybuiders i think its great if the personal decision is i want to gain a great body and not potentially hurt my health then ****ing superb more power to you what i do have a problem with is guys raging on about this huge gear vs non gear thing personally i dont care who uses what neither goal is more noble IMO.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Con said:


> Oh yeah about 50% of the other people walk into supplument stores and buy tren500 epistane superdrol mass tabs pheraphlex 1md 1hd halodrol and every other steriod that can be legally bought........but if its legal it cant be a steriod right??!?! WRONG!
> 
> I work in a local nutrition store and every day i have about ten different people who look like they dont even know what heavy lifting is coming in and buying these drugs while making some comment like "lay off the hormones" to me:rolleyes: :thumb:


I think the majority of BBers know that prohormones are designer steroids.

They are banned by all natural federations.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> In several huge on-line surveys, where people were anonymous, *only 25% of people in the BBing community were taking steroids. *
> 
> Not everyone wants to use steroids.
> 
> ...


I like this post but remember you do have to account for social bias even when the study is anonymous.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

So are people saying a great bod cant be achieved naturally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: What some deem a great bod aint to another colman or rob hope id prefer hope.

Only the individual truely knows if their "natural" or not


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> So are people saying a great bod cant be achieved naturally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: What some deem a great bod aint to another colman or rob hope id prefer hope.
> 
> Only the individual truely knows if their "natural" or not


Are you reffering to my post because i am the only one actually responding completely on the pro side of steriods and i certaintly never said that.

I think a very good body can be made natural it took me less than two years to get to 90kg with abbs natural and now 3 years later with extra help i am today at 105kg with abbs i truly believe drugs only really help a small % of the total muscle on the body the main frame work should be built natural IMO.

Yes it depends what you count a good body, at my height of 5ft8 230lb with abbs is still waaaaaaaaaay too small for what i consider a good body so every one to their own.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is that the same Jon Harris who ascribes all his gains to use of Maximuscle products? Hmm yes....... :whistling:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Con said:


> Are you reffering to my post because i am the only one actually responding completely on the pro side of steriods and i certaintly never said that.
> 
> I think a very good body can be made natural it took me less than two years to get to 90kg with abbs natural and now 3 years later with extra help i am today at 105kg with abbs i truly believe drugs only really help a small % of the total muscle on the body the main frame work should be built natural IMO.
> 
> Yes it depends what you count a good body, at my height of 5ft8 230lb with abbs is still waaaaaaaaaay too small for what i consider a good body so every one to their own.


This isn't a pro or con steroids argument, you got the wrong end of the stick.

Someone wanted to see what was possible with natural BBing. But of course instead of a simple thread, the whole, they are not natural, that's not possible, people lie, cheat blah blah blah blah blah ad nauseum comes up again like it does everytime someone mentions natural.

If you want to look at it as pro or con, it is the natties that are being attacked, not the enhanced.

It gets fracking boring to hear the same ****e over and over again.

If you want to use, use.

If you don't want to use, don't use.

Simple

Those that think they have to use and compete in nattie feds, they are pussy scumbags with no self-respect or self-esteem.

If they want to live with themselves doing that, it is their bad karma, and they ususally get caught out at some point.

Why people will accept natural variations in things like intelligence, beauty and other sporting abilities, but not in the ability to put on muscle, I will never understand.

These differences are real, and probably around 20 % of people have the 'lucky' genetics for muscle hypertropy.

It sucks for those that don't have it when they want it, but that is the way the genetic cookie crumbles.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

the thing is I didnt put the thread up to see ppl posting pics of them saying they're natural when they're not. i am takin everyone at face value here. i thought it'd be good to have a thread where ppl like myself could get inspired and not have to think 'i have to start the gear if i wanna get into shape like that'.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

> the thing is I didnt put the thread up to see ppl posting pics of them saying they're natural when they're not. i am takin everyone at face value here. i thought it'd be good to have a thread where ppl like myself could get inspired and not have to think 'i have to start the gear if i wanna get into shape like that'.


Rob Hope is adamently anti-steroids. He really, really doesn't like them.

Well, let's compare natural and non-natural

This is not natural................

Note the nice backne and gyno.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

op - i think looking at pics prob wont help you see what can be acheived natty, for many reasons, no one truely knows if they are natty or not except the person him/her self, also even if they are this will only show you what they can acheive natty not what you can, as that person may have superb genetics.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

No-one truely knows who is natural and who is not.

I think your most recent post is a bit imature Tatyana to be honest. Does every steroid user have backne and gyno? NO.

Some people naturally have spotty backs/shoulders and some people develop gyno without the use of steorids.


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

I suffer from spots at the top of my back and top of arms and chest, and over the years iv had a couple of people ask if im taking anything i say no but they just wink as if to say 'yea right'. :cursing:

Well i will be starting my first cycle in a few months so let the good times toll. :laugh:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

If your prone to acne on your back mate you need to be careful as sometimes it can get really bad like the guy in the pic!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> No-one truely knows who is natural and who is not.
> 
> I think your most recent post is a bit imature Tatyana to be honest. Does every steroid user have backne and gyno? NO.
> 
> Some people naturally have spotty backs/shoulders and some people develop gyno without the use of steorids.


I didn't say it was every steroid user.

He is a good example of some of the sides of steroids though.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is a pic of Dave Palumbo, the 'anabolic freak' or 'bodybuilding without genetics'.

Lovely guy, crap competitive physique IMHO.

He does have a nice off season body, which is all the time now as he isn't competing anymore.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> *No-one truely knows who is natural and who is not. *
> 
> I think your most recent post is a bit imature Tatyana to be honest. Does every steroid user have backne and gyno? NO.
> 
> Some people naturally have spotty backs/shoulders and some people develop gyno without the use of steorids.


Boll*x.

There are ways you can tell, it is dead obvious with women, and there are tell-tale signs with men.

Know there will be some smart ass who says 'no-one is natural anymore', or 'if you have taken a vitamin you are not natural'.

Some people get acne and gyno as teens yes, and it can continue into early twenties, but that combo?

On a bodybuilding stage?

C'mon Luke, don't be so silly.

Sometimes steroids are abused, and there are people who have been bang on the gear and they still look like ****e.

There are people who have never used and look phenomenal.

It's called genetics

(plus the right environmental factors)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

At the end of the day steriods or not you have to work bloody hard to get any where a decent body, bodybuilding wise. AS Long as people dont enter natty shows and cheat. Live and let live


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I totally agree but I just disagree with the original post and comment which came with it. Just post a pic of flex wheeler.. There is a good example of an amazing chemically enhanced physique which would never be achieveable without PEDs.

I have never really seen any pictures of Dave but he really didn't have a nice shape mainly down to his waist. Still an amazing physique.

I love that pic with the "steroids don't work" logo. It's so true and I think that needs to be posted in every gym in the country!

As for tell tell signs.. I think it is a hell of alot more obvious in women. Water retention is a sign but this can be controlled by diet and AIs. So apart from, gyno, acne and water retention what would you describe as tell tell signs?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Boll*x.
> 
> There are ways you can tell, it is dead obvious with women, and there are tell-tale signs with men.
> 
> ...


I got gyno as teenager.......... it does not go away it's there till it gets cut out, I'm now 29 and it's not going to magicly disapear.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> At the end of the day steriods or not you have to work bloody hard to get any where a decent body, bodybuilding wise. AS Long as people dont enter natty shows and cheat. Live and let live


Perfect post, thank you.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> I totally agree but I just disagree with the original post and comment which came with it.* Just post a pic of flex wheeler..* There is a good example of an amazing chemically enhanced physique which would never be achieveable without PEDs.
> 
> I have never really seen any pictures of Dave but he really didn't have a nice shape mainly down to his waist. Still an amazing physique.
> 
> ...


Really? Is that why they call him 'the natural freak'?

I think he might have the myostatin mutation.

Signs of steroid use: I thought I had posted them already on this thread.

1. Some people do have the lucky bodypart but in general 'cannonball' delts and massive traps as these have a high number of androgen receptors.

Natural traps slope more into the delts, and the delts slope into the arms.

2. Men also get broadening of the nose and thickening of the jaw

3. Natural muscle 'pops' more when flexed.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Con it was not directed to you.

tatyana basially summed it up. It just seems that whenever high quality naturals mentioned there is always questions even though in som cases its taken them years to hit the conditioning they have now.eg rob hope Ive seen pics with his huge arms in shape but NOWHERE NEAR like in the pics posted."THE WHOLE NATURAL" thing boring take substace etc or not your choice still have to but the time in the gym and diet/be aware of food consumption


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I had worse acne on my back when i was 16-18 and not using gear than i do now at 22 using gear. It is a tell tale sign but not a very good one.

I agree sometimes traps and shoulders are a tell tale sign but again not always.

I think its unfair for anybody to give out these tell tale signs to people when they are not accuurate and to hard to misinterpret etc to be a good guide.

In women yes but thats very different.

this isnt a for or agains point im just saying there are not any real tell tale signs. I know i lad who uses only dbol and has the worse spots ever and a lad that runs 1-2g a week who has very little acne on his back.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Also its very hard to say anybody is natural anymore. Even in natty feds there is no gaurantee and some people will use in off seasons etc and get thru the testing i think its very sad but it will always happen.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> I had worse acne on my back when i was 16-18 and not using gear than i do now at 22 using gear. It is a tell tale sign but not a very good one.
> 
> I agree sometimes traps and shoulders are a tell tale sign but again not always.
> 
> ...


Gyno + Backne + bodybuilding stage = oh maybe he is natural?

:whistling:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> Also its very hard to say anybody is natural anymore. Even in natty feds there is no gaurantee and some people will use in off seasons etc and get thru the testing i think its very sad but it will always happen.


Why is it hard to say anyone is natural anymore?

I realise there is a completely different steroid thing going on in the US than in the UK, but why is it hard to say that some people are natural?

Do you do any other drugs?

Have you ever taken coke, X, grass, LSD, mushrooms?

If not, why not?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Why is it hard to say anyone is natural anymore?
> 
> I realise there is a completely different steroid thing going on in the US than in the UK, but why is it hard to say that some people are natural?
> 
> ...


Thats a hell of a weekend there.. im suprised you dont get flashbacks :lol:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

wogihao said:


> Thats a hell of a weekend there.. im suprised you dont get flashbacks :lol:


Assumptions make an ass out of you.

It was a question Wogi.

You lads on this board certainly do jump to a lot of conclusions.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tat,

Chill.

Wogi's taking the p1ss. Stop fretting on every post. The world isn't against you.

x


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Tat,
> 
> Chill.
> 
> ...


I know he is joking.

But I have had weekend like that

:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> Gyno + Backne + bodybuilding stage = oh maybe he is natural?
> 
> :whistling:


sorry my fault i thought we were talking about in general not just the guy on stage.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread is useless because people are not equals in the first place, so it's impossible to say what someone is capable of naturally. Even when talking about steroids it's difficult to see the end result (although plainly easier than judging genetic limitations) because, again, no one person is equal to another.

As for spotting a steroid user, there are telltale signs like gyno, acne vulgaris and testicular atrophy. On their own they are not proof of steroid use but when you have a 200lb+ <10%bf guy with these attributes you can make an educated guess for yourself. And, at the end of the day...who gives a ****? It's their body, all the best to them.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> Why is it hard to say anyone is natural anymore?
> 
> I realise there is a completely different steroid thing going on in the US than in the UK, but why is it hard to say that some people are natural?
> 
> ...


Because as has been said in this post there are people who enter natural feds who are not 100% natural. There are ways to get around it wether thats olympics or bodybuilding.

My point was that you cant say there are specific ways to check wether some1 is using anabolics on an open forum like this. People will go away thinking every1 they see with big traps or shoulders are using when this just isnt the case.

And i have been known to dabble in a few recreation drugs lol but i do stay away from them when using anabolics etc.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> I know he is joking.
> 
> But I have had weekend like that
> 
> :whistling:


I am quite good at reading people so i figured you enjoyed the rec drugs. You remind me of some of my Polish friend in that point.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

wogihao said:


> I am quite good at reading people so i figured you enjoyed the rec drugs. You remind me of some of my Polish friend in that point.


It wasn't me, I blame Timmy Smooth


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

There is one unequivocal tell-tale sign of steroid use...

...the Sandow Trophy!


----------

